# Guillermo Del Toro's inSane



## Ech?ux (Feb 2, 2011)

​
It's being described as a horror adventure title. It'l be rated M, and is slated to be released in 2013.THQ and Volition will also be involved. Here's hoping this game is the beginning of many from Del Toro.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 2, 2011)

It is FAR too early to say anything about this game... though I do wonder how much involvement Del Toro is actually going to have in it. Hopefully its a little more then Tarantino had with the movie Hero. 

Awesome sig, Echo.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2011)

The logo reminds me of inFamous, though I'm sure they're unrelated.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Cyckness.

Yeah it is really early but after enjoying dead Space so much, hearing adventure horror on the PS3 excites me.


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2013)

Surprisingly, this is not dead yet!

Guillermo has recently said about his "Lovecraftian sandbox" game that there are talks with a "very, very big" company to bring inSANE to us.

So, after THQ dropped the title, what publisher/developer would you folks like to see handling a horror-action title?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 7, 2013)

well, he did mention he'd like to work with Valve, but seeing the "very, very big company" part and Valve being busy with other stuff, this stays as wishful thinking


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jan 8, 2013)

I hope so, this sound good


----------



## Krory (Jan 8, 2013)

Regardless, del Toro is quality so depending on how hands-on with this he is (and it sounds like very much so), it promises to be great. Especially since he describes it as "Lovecraftian," and he is quite a large fan of Lovecraft so I'd love to see what he comes up with. A lot of the monster designs in his films are amazing.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 8, 2013)

Ubisoft will probably snatch it up.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 8, 2013)

What about Warner Bros? Pretty sure Del Toro has connections. They're releasing Pacific Rim too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2013)

never heard of this before.. 

interested to say the least


----------

